# X58 vs P67



## ckoons1 (Mar 5, 2011)

any advantage to selling top of the line X58 for new P67 B3 motherboard?


----------



## phobias23 (Mar 5, 2011)

nice thread. 
but in my case ill keep mine instead of selling and buying a p67, for now.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 5, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> any advantage to selling top of the line X58 for new P67 B3 motherboard?



In your position, I'd rather just upgrade to a 970, and call it a day.


----------



## entropy13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait for the X68 instead I guess.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2011)

Wile E said:


> In your position, I'd rather just upgrade to a 970, and call it a day.



Agree


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait for socket 2011, aka X68. Going from X58 to P67 is kind of a lateral move. If you're ITCHING like I do quite often for something new, it could be fun though.


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 5, 2011)

read i7 970 was not a good overclocker
???


not really itching at the moment but want to know so when the time does come


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 5, 2011)

Dude, my socket 775 Q9650 is still doing the job nicely. Your good for years performance wise.


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 5, 2011)

i read the cpus that are used for the p67 are being overclocked to 4.5-5ghz


----------



## Chewers (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes - u read correct - 2500K/2600K can be overclocked up to 5.8GHz (2600K best stable so far with Liquid nitrogen). Air chilled 2600K can run ~5Ghz without any problems (~70°C on full load).

P.S. Ivy Bridge CPU's will be capable with P67


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 5, 2011)

Why would X68 impact someone's decision to buy P67? We know how this plays out. It will be minutely better performance, primarily in multithreaded apps and it will cost more. Remember this is supposed to be like the relationship between 1156/1366. So just ask yourself, if sandy didn't exist which would you buy? 1156 or 1366?


----------



## Chewers (Mar 5, 2011)

Dont forget, the Ivy will be with 6/8/12 cores..


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait for bulldozer 
He will CRUSH you all


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 5, 2011)

Chewers said:


> Dont forget, the Ivy will be with 6/8/12 cores..



Yes, multithreaded performance as I said. Not to mention ivy 6 core ivy is supposed to be available on 1155.


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 5, 2011)

food for thought
thinking
:]


----------



## Feizy (Mar 5, 2011)

I run my 2500k at 4.9ghz, I moved from a p55 setup. I'm glad I did, but I always have to play around with the latest stuff that comes out. I'm really looking forward to seeing what bulldozer can do.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 5, 2011)

If you don't have the itch, there's no need to do anything now. Since you're already on an X58treme setup, no reason to switch to the new P67erformance before X68treme comes out.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 5, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> read i7 970 was not a good overclocker
> ???
> 
> 
> not really itching at the moment but want to know so when the time does come



you read wrong, hammeron has his at 4.7GHZ and clocking.


----------



## Nailezs (Mar 5, 2011)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Yes, multithreaded performance as I said. Not to mention ivy 6 core ivy is supposed to be available on 1155.



source?


----------



## Zenith (Mar 5, 2011)

Sandy Bridge vs Q9650 is like 60% boost in favour of Sandy. Both overclocked.


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 5, 2011)

*24/7?*



yogurt_21 said:


> you read wrong, hammeron has his at 4.7GHZ and clocking.



cool. 
24/7?


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 5, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> If you don't have the itch, there's no need to do anything now. Since you're already on an X58treme setup, no reason to switch to the new P67erformance before X68treme comes out.



figure i would learn first. also don't want to wait to long before value of my mobo drops and i lose $


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 5, 2011)

Feizy said:


> I run my 2500k at 4.9ghz, I moved from a p55 setup. I'm glad I did, but I always have to play around with the latest stuff that comes out. I'm really looking forward to seeing what bulldozer can do.



what mobo are you using and how many volts?
thx


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 5, 2011)

If you could sell your parts for a bit more than a P67 system, I'd go for it. Because could get the same performance, some extra cash and lower power usage. Otherwise no point.


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 5, 2011)

HalfAHertz said:


> If you could sell your parts for a bit more than a P67 system, I'd go for it. Because could get the same performance, some extra cash and lower power usage. Otherwise no point.



which p67 mobo-cpu is best?
is p67 socket 1155?


----------



## n-ster (Mar 5, 2011)

DON'T go P67, the cpus might be a small upgrade, but the motherboards are really a downgrade. i7 970 is your best option if you want to upgrade

EDIT: oh and there is a thanks button, no need to post thanks


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 5, 2011)

n-ster said:


> DON'T go P67, the cpus might be a small upgrade, but the motherboards are really a downgrade. i7 970 is your best option if you want to upgrade



thx needed that :]


----------



## Fishymachine (Mar 5, 2011)

performance gain from X58 would be to small...if you had a AM2+ or LGA 775 P67 would've been the best solution ...but like this ... save for a the HIGH END of the new generation


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 5, 2011)

Always hate threads like this. Every single platform has it's uses, along with it's pros and cons. Need to save on some electricity? Switch from X** to P** or 45nm to 32nm. Need somethin that doesn't need as good of a cooling subsystem, switch from X** to P**. Need good memory latency along with capacity? Stay where you're at with X**.  Never know you might even find out you only need 2 cores, switch over to P**.

@n-ster

I do rather agree with you on the i7 970 (budget allowing).


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 5, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> which p67 mobo-cpu is best?
> is p67 socket 1155?



P67 is the performance chipset of 1155. Right now, people seem to be having the best luck on the Biostar TP67XE and Gigabyte UD5 and UD7 boards. I have the Biostar board, and I'm very impressed. Best chips are the K version chips, either the 2600K or 2500K. Only the K chips can be significantly overclocked.

Here's my current 2600K


----------



## Feizy (Mar 5, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> what mobo are you using and how many volts?
> thx



I'm using the msi p67a-gd65. I have my vcore set to 1.35, but cpu-z shows it as 1.37.  I run it 24/7 with no issues


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 5, 2011)

n-ster said:


> DON'T go P67, the cpus might be a small upgrade, but the motherboards are really a downgrade. i7 970 is your best option if you want to upgrade
> 
> EDIT: oh and there is a thanks button, no need to post thanks



Describe what you mean by downgrade. Build quality? Specific feature sets? I've used about every x58 worth running, and I'd say this Biostar board fits right in the middle of the better x58 boards if you are talking in terms build quality. The only thing thing that is "better" in my eyes about x58 is fine tuning the chip and memory, because you clock with just the multiplier on P67. This simply means that you are limited to dividers. Performance wise, memory performance is still better with Sandy Bridge, even though it is dual channel. However, I do agree that moving from x58 to P67 is close to a lateral move for everyday computing. I can say that Sandy Bridge sure is fun in terms of benching, boot times etc., and I don't regret moving to the platform. Hell, it really cost me next to nothing after selling my x58 stuff. Take a look at this Maxxmem run, and i'm booting into Win 7 in 16 seconds on my SSD without any SSD tweaks.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 5, 2011)

Nailezs said:


> source?


couldnt say, I mean it was here in a few similar threads but don't recall which.



n-ster said:


> DON'T go P67, the cpus might be a small upgrade, but the motherboards are really a downgrade. i7 970 is your best option if you want to upgrade
> 
> EDIT: oh and there is a thanks button, no need to post thanks



No way does that hold true. P67 boards are an incremental upgrade just like the cpus. The only X58 board I'd go to now would be one of those insanely expensive new gigabyte boards + a 990, but then again who would ever invest in a dead end platform now? So it's really only worth comparing the prior gen X58 boards. The only disadvantage of P67 is the pci-e bandwidth, which reviews have shown is often overcome by the cpu performance, so even multi-gpu users can benefit. You can even buy a NF200 P67 if you really want to make it a clear victory. And I wouldn't recommend an intel 6 core upgrade for a typical 1366 user. Don't be lazy. It's not the end of the world to swap out your motherboard. Paying $600 for a 6 core chip that loses 2/3 times to a chip half the price just doesn't make sense. It's cheaper to buy a notably more efficient sandybridge cpu/board combo and sell your old chip and board. The only exception is if you make heavy use of those few apps where the 6 core wins. Then sure, have at it, but otherwise go sandy or don't upgrade yet. That's just what makes sense.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 5, 2011)

Agree with Paulieg - Biostar mb's have proven to be the best bang for the buck thus far...






http://hwbot.org/community/submission/2119085_rickss69_maxxmem_ddr3_sdram_2161.3_marks


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> P67 is the performance chipset of 1155. Right now, people seem to be having the best luck on the Biostar TP67XE and Gigabyte UD5 and UD7 boards. I have the Biostar board, and I'm very impressed. Best chips are the K version chips, either the 2600K or 2500K. Only the K chips can be significantly overclocked.
> 
> Here's my current 2600K
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110305/SBcrunching1.png



HOLY CRAP!!


----------



## 3dsage (Mar 6, 2011)

Im on Asrock Xtreme6 P67 board with 2500k
5GHZ @ 1.38 Volts temps rarely go above mid 50's after gaming sessions, idles at low 40's. This is on air.
IMO setup is bit more than a lateral move when going from x58.


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 6, 2011)

now you guys have me really thinking lol...


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2011)

3dsage said:


> Im on Asrock Xtreme6 P67 board with 2500k
> 5GHZ @ 1.38 Volts temps rarely go above mid 50's after gaming sessions, idles at low 40's. This is on air.
> IMO setup is bit more than a lateral move when going from x58.
> 
> http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y9/esi-slowboy/50.jpg



If I turn off HT, this is what I get with the 2600K too. I can do 5.0 HT on with more vcore than I'm comfortable with.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2011)

Lateral move my butt...


----------



## Zenith (Mar 6, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Lateral move my butt...



My point exactly


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the Biostar TP67XE mobo and 2600K CPU and it rocks along @4.5GHz 24/7 on air with ease. If I had to choose between it and one of my i7 920 rigs I would take Sandy Bridge.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh, one other thing I forgot. A few days ago I was playing around with cooling this 2600K. I found that I could passively cool the beast at 4.2 1.24v (bios) and still see temps in just the low 60's running WCG....although not for very long.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2011)

rickss69 said:


> Lateral move my butt...





Zenith said:


> My point exactly
> 
> http://www.shrani.si/f/3v/ye/1Ssf77eF/1/pi1.jpg



And, how about in multithreaded apps vs a 4.2-4.5Ghz hexacore with HT on? 

Yep, definitely still a lateral move.


----------



## n-ster (Mar 6, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Describe what you mean by downgrade. Build quality? Specific feature sets? I've used about every x58 worth running, and I'd say this Biostar board fits right in the middle of the better x58 boards if you are talking in terms build quality. The only thing thing that is "better" in my eyes about x58 is fine tuning the chip and memory, because you clock with just the multiplier on P67. This simply means that you are limited to dividers. Performance wise, memory performance is still better with Sandy Bridge, even though it is dual channel. However, I do agree that moving from x58 to P67 is close to a lateral move for everyday computing. I can say that Sandy Bridge sure is fun in terms of benching, boot times etc., and I don't regret moving to the platform. Hell, it really cost me next to nothing after selling my x58 stuff. Take a look at this Maxxmem run, and i'm booting into Win 7 in 16 seconds on my SSD without any SSD tweaks.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110305/maxxmem1.png





LAN_deRf_HA said:


> couldnt say, I mean it was here in a few similar threads but don't recall which.
> 
> 
> 
> No way does that hold true. P67 boards are an incremental upgrade just like the cpus. The only X58 board I'd go to now would be one of those insanely expensive new gigabyte boards + a 990, but then again who would ever invest in a dead end platform now? So it's really only worth comparing the prior gen X58 boards. The only disadvantage of P67 is the pci-e bandwidth, which reviews have shown is often overcome by the cpu performance, so even multi-gpu users can benefit. You can even buy a NF200 P67 if you really want to make it a clear victory. And I wouldn't recommend an intel 6 core upgrade for a typical 1366 user. Don't be lazy. It's not the end of the world to swap out your motherboard. Paying $600 for a 6 core chip that loses 2/3 times to a chip half the price just doesn't make sense. It's cheaper to buy a notably more efficient sandybridge cpu/board combo and sell your old chip and board. The only exception is if you make heavy use of those few apps where the 6 core wins. Then sure, have at it, but otherwise go sandy or don't upgrade yet. That's just what makes sense.



Yes there is the fine tuning in Overclocking which is nice to have, what I find most important is the PCIe bandwidth (and this shouldn't really be overcome by CPU power as in most games an i7 920 OCed at 4ghz is much more than enough and IS NOT the bottleneck), The X58 platform has the option to upgrade to a 6-core while SB cannot (HUGE thing for me too), isn't memory voltage limited to lower than lga 1366? I thought that with an SB processor at the same clocks as the lga 1366 equivalent, memory performance was at par if not better with lga 1366, at least after some tweaking, thanks to the triple channel?

My point is that SB isn't much of an upgrade, especially considering that for 99.99999% of uses an i7 920 @ 4ghz is much more than enough CPU power-wise


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 6, 2011)

what about water cooling? are there water blocks out for the p67 motherboard and 1155 socket? that would be the real hassle. re doing the water cooling but i have to tell you seeing 4.7 and 5ghz really is appealing


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 6, 2011)

For me Biostar was always considered like a toy mobo, just like the chinese iPhone


----------



## Feizy (Mar 6, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> what about water cooling? are there water blocks out for the p67 motherboard and 1155 socket? that would be the real hassle. re doing the water cooling but i have to tell you seeing 4.7 and 5ghz really is appealing



LGA 1155 has the same hole pattern as LGA 1156.  I had no problem with my HeatKiller LGA 1156 bracket and mounting hardware.


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Feizy said:


> LGA 1155 has the same hole pattern as LGA 1156.  I had no problem with my HeatKiller LGA 1156 bracket and mounting hardware.



only thing is mine is 1366


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 6, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> what about water cooling? are there water blocks out for the p67 motherboard and 1155 socket? that would be the real hassle. re doing the water cooling but i have to tell you seeing 4.7 and 5ghz really is appealing



you ask that question and then say your socket is 1366?


----------



## MetalRacer (Mar 6, 2011)

ckoons1 said:


> only thing is mine is 1366



You would need to buy a conversion kit & backplate.

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hebaso11.html

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hecpure11mok.html


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 6, 2011)

mmmmm  this is very interesting


----------



## n-ster (Mar 7, 2011)

Spectrum said:


> you ask that question and then say your socket is 1366?



Have you read the thread? we all already know he has 1366 and he is considering 1155 hence the THREAD TITLE X58 vs P67. Why do you think we've been saying it is a latteral move going FROM X58 to P67

TBH OP, I think it would be too much hassle and lost money for P67 to be worth it for you. Compatibility thing for CPU block, redoing WC, sell CPU mobo and RAM buy new CPU and Motherboard (btw are the SATA ports fixed?)... All that lost money and hassle for what we are agreeing is a latteral move, the small improvements are not worth it, and you also lose extra PCI-E bandwidth and possibility to go 6-core

Oh and idk for US, but in Canada, tri-channel kits are cheaper per GB


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 7, 2011)

right now since added this quad rad i am testing OCCT @ 4.2gxz load temps are low 50c. we'll see if it makes it thru the night :]

yep passed with flying colors :]


----------



## Spectrum (Mar 7, 2011)

n-ster said:


> Have you read the thread? we all already know he has 1366 and he is considering 1155 hence the THREAD TITLE X58 vs P67. Why do you think we've been saying it is a latteral move going FROM X58 to P67
> 
> TBH OP, I think it would be too much hassle and lost money for P67 to be worth it for you. Compatibility thing for CPU block, redoing WC, sell CPU mobo and RAM buy new CPU and Motherboard (btw are the SATA ports fixed?)... All that lost money and hassle for what we are agreeing is a latteral move, the small improvements are not worth it, and you also lose extra PCI-E bandwidth and possibility to go 6-core
> 
> Oh and idk for US, but in Canada, tri-channel kits are cheaper per GB



Ah, sorry, I only skimmed through the thread.


----------



## ckoons1 (Mar 7, 2011)

i think you're most likely correct . running 4.2ghz now anyway 
thx


n-ster said:


> Have you read the thread? we all already know he has 1366 and he is considering 1155 hence the THREAD TITLE X58 vs P67. Why do you think we've been saying it is a latteral move going FROM X58 to P67
> 
> TBH OP, I think it would be too much hassle and lost money for P67 to be worth it for you. Compatibility thing for CPU block, redoing WC, sell CPU mobo and RAM buy new CPU and Motherboard (btw are the SATA ports fixed?)... All that lost money and hassle for what we are agreeing is a latteral move, the small improvements are not worth it, and you also lose extra PCI-E bandwidth and possibility to go 6-core
> 
> Oh and idk for US, but in Canada, tri-channel kits are cheaper per GB


----------



## Dave65 (Mar 7, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Wait for bulldozer
> He will CRUSH you all



Wait for Bulldozer?
Would be nice if we knew when it would be available..Dying to know when it will be out..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 8, 2011)

Dave65 said:


> Wait for Bulldozer?
> Would be nice if we knew when it would be available..*Dying to know when it will be out.*.


Or if it actually amounts to anything significant performance wise. I get the feeling it doesn't, as AMD is being really tight lipped about performance;


----------



## n-ster (Mar 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Or if it actually amounts to anything significant performance wise. I get the feeling it doesn't, as AMD is being really tight lipped about performance;



My estimate is the flagship processor will beat the i7 2600K by a little bit but not by much, as least in multi threaded apps. I hope overclocking to 5Ghz will be feasible with it too


----------



## GSquadron (Mar 8, 2011)

A hexa-core (6 or 8 in fact!) of 2011 cannot beat a quad one of 2009?
Also, it will come out in June
http://www.techpowerup.com/141759/AMD-Bulldozer-CPUs-Slated-for-June.html

@Wile E
Bear in mind that Ati made Amd to loose the tight on Intel
Now it is much better and it will help Amd for sure
These are only my expectings
Just like Einstein which was stupid at first


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Or if it actually amounts to anything significant performance wise. I get the feeling it doesn't, as AMD is being really tight lipped about performance;



they were tight lipped about athlon 64 performance prior to launch and about phenom performance as well. one brough intel to its knees the other made intel laugh.

so being tight lipped can be either/or with amd.



n-ster said:


> DON'T go P67, the cpus might be a small upgrade, but the motherboards are really a downgrade. i7 970 is your best option if you want to upgrade
> 
> EDIT: oh and there is a thanks button, no need to post thanks



also this is only true for the cheaper p67 board ( sub 200$ range) once you get into i7 motherboard pricing range (300$ +) the p67's tend to have the same features. 

ASUS MAXIMUS IV EXTREME (REV 3.0) LGA 1155 Intel P...

ASUS Rampage III Extreme LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6...


----------



## n-ster (Mar 8, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> they were tight lipped about athlon 64 performance prior to launch and about phenom performance as well. one brough intel to its knees the other made intel laugh.
> 
> so being tight lipped can be either/or with amd.
> 
> ...



\My favorite X58 board prioce/perf wise is the X58A-UD3R

alot of people like the sabertooth or something like that too. I know X58A-UD3R can easily be found sub-200$ or at worse at 199$


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 8, 2011)

n-ster said:


> \*My favorite X58 board prioce/perf wise is the X58A-UD3R*
> alot of people like the sabertooth or something like that too. I know X58A-UD3R can easily be found sub-200$ or at worse at 199$















<-------------------


but yeah we'll have to see after all the new revisions come out with the fixed sata3 issue if they'll start to have better price/features ratio on the p67 boards. After all there's what 5 p67 boards available on the egg vs 50 x58.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 10, 2011)

yogurt_21 said:


> they were tight lipped about athlon 64 performance prior to launch and about phenom performance as well. one brough intel to its knees the other made intel laugh.
> 
> so being tight lipped can be either/or with amd.



Yeah, but the more recent trend leans towards suckage. I honestly do hope I'm wrong tho.


----------

